# Ladies night!!



## Guest (May 21, 2011)

Hi everyone,

I wonder when is the "Ladies night" in Dubai, where girls tend to go and what do they usually do?.

I understand that are the Tuesdays' night but I have seen some places that are several days a week.
On Internet I have found the 10 of the best ladies night in Dubai:

Jimmy Dix
Savage Garden
Icon Bar
Boston Bar
Alpha
Submarine
Wild Wadi
Boudoir
Time Cafe
Cactus Jacks

What do you think? :noidea:
What time these places open and close?
Are there Guys' night?

Where do you recommend for going out to a young girl who likes to have fun, meet people, dance and listen to Latin, Arabic or English music...? :lol:

Cheers


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

It's usually on Tuesday but there have been Monday and Wednesday girls nights but for most places it's Tuesday.

Guys night just sounds wrong LOL


----------



## ipshi (Jul 23, 2010)

You should try coming out on a thursday night drinks sometime... that way you will find good company for ladies' nights


----------



## jd2222245 (May 1, 2011)

When is fellas night?


----------



## cami (Aug 11, 2010)

WesternGirl said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I wonder when is the "Ladies night" in Dubai, where girls tend to go and what do they usually do?.
> 
> ...


i think the best one is at the westin, divas' nights on tuesdays, starting at 7 pm if i remember well. the bubbly is so-so, but i usually trade my free drinks in for mocktails (much to the shock of the others  ).


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

Boston Bar do 3 free drinks for ladies on a Thursday, take some ear plugs with you though. Aussie Legends also do free drinks on a Thursday. I can't imagine Submarine do much promotion to entice ladies 

Wild Wadi is a water park, I dunno how that's made your list and Alpha is a nightclub which hosts nights by individual promoters so I'd check as to what is the exact night before heading out there as it changes regularly.


----------



## indoMLA (Feb 6, 2011)

Mr Rossi said:


> Boston Bar do 3 free drinks for ladies on a Thursday, take some ear plugs with you though. Aussie Legends also do free drinks on a Thursday. I can't imagine Submarine do much promotion to entice ladies
> 
> *Wild Wadi is a water park*, I dunno how that's made your list and Alpha is a nightclub which hosts nights by individual promoters so I'd check as to what is the exact night before heading out there as it changes regularly.


Maybe she is in to younger guys.... but damn...


----------



## karenp (Mar 13, 2012)

*What is the Dubai's Best Ladies Night*

Hi,

What is for you the Dubai's Best ladies night ?


----------



## karenp (Mar 13, 2012)

*Ladies night*

Hi, 

Is this always the same places in 2012 ? yesterday i went to Horizon Lounge for the ladies night, it's a really good place.

could you advise me others places ? 

Thx

Karen


----------



## Engineer (Jan 13, 2012)

> When is fellas night?


Any night of the week!


----------



## newbie913 (Aug 31, 2010)

karenp said:


> Hi,
> 
> Is this always the same places in 2012 ? yesterday i went to Horizon Lounge for the ladies night, it's a really good place.
> 
> ...


On Tuesdays, I usually go to BarZar (5 drinks for AED 90), lovely sitting area outside and there’s shisha as well.

On Wednesdays, my fav place is Left Bank, Souq al bahar (5 drinks for AED 5)


----------



## ibkiss (Feb 1, 2012)

jd2222245 said:


> When is fellas night?


Just dream when there would be such a night .... especially with free unlimited drinks ,free entry & incentives !!!


----------



## Cos_mo (Feb 9, 2012)

newbie913 said:


> On Tuesdays, I usually go to BarZar (5 drinks for AED 90), lovely sitting area outside and there&#146;s shisha as well.
> 
> On Wednesdays, my fav place is Left Bank, Souq al bahar (5 drinks for AED 5)


I went the left bank the last time I was in Dubai and the "free" drinks were sooooo watered down...wasn't worth the 5 aed!!


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

ibkiss said:


> Just dream when there would be such a night .... especially with free unlimited drinks ,free entry & incentives !!!


There would be fifty guys then... for every one woman. Really isnt the numbers already bad enough, why would you want to do this to YOURSELF? Would be a sausage fest everywhere you looked, worst then already is.


----------



## Engineer (Jan 13, 2012)

> When is fellas night?





> Just dream when there would be such a night .... especially with free unlimited drinks ,free entry & incentives !!!


Told you already Monday, Tuesday, Wednesday, Thursday, Friday, Saturday & Sunday! Get the picture?


----------



## ibkiss (Feb 1, 2012)

engineer said:


> told you already monday, tuesday, wednesday, thursday, friday, saturday & sunday! *get the picture?*


no !


----------



## Jinx (Jul 2, 2010)

Really? Guy's night? Do you think girls would bother going out to a guy's night? LOL. Talk about sausage fest... also guys should be happy about girl's night. That just means they won't have to buy anyone any drinks but for themselves.


----------



## Bulls_96 (Apr 21, 2010)

Jynxgirl said:


> There would be fifty guys then... for every one woman. Really isnt the numbers already bad enough, why would you want to do this to YOURSELF? Would be a sausage fest everywhere you looked, worst then already is.


Dubai is a hotdog party?
I'm out...


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

There are on average...10 men to one woman in Dubai....suffice it to say that it's pretty much quantity over quality in Dubai!


----------



## gemsy62 (Dec 23, 2011)

pamela0810 said:


> There are on average...10 men to one woman in Dubai....suffice it to say that it's pretty much quantity over quality in Dubai!


Couldn't agree more!!!!


----------



## Pink Fairie (Sep 9, 2011)

gemsy62 said:


> Couldn't agree more!!!!


Ha ha ha! Spot on!


----------



## Canuck_Sens (Nov 16, 2010)

hmmmmmmm.

Are you expecting to pick up or being picked up ?

Jokes aside, you girls complain too much and simply forget to see the positive side of things. With more guys and fewer girls; the odds, as you ALL load up with drinks throughout the night is that there is not going to be any girl left alone unless by (her) choice.

You cannot expect your favorite actor (Hollywood or Bollywood alike) to be there, that's why you drink !!! to get over it. 

Guys do care at the begging but once we are "stoned", yeah whatever

see my point. Pretty shallow right haha





pamela0810 said:


> There are on average...10 men to one woman in Dubai....suffice it to say that it's pretty much quantity over quality in Dubai!


----------



## ibkiss (Feb 1, 2012)

Bulls_96 said:


> Dubai is a hotdog party?
> I'm out...


Yeah ... Only a bush party will hold anyone back !!!


----------

